# 15x15 moonwalk bouncer for rent



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

We have a 15x15 moonwalk bouncer for rent. Forum members discount 80.00 per day. 60.00 on weekdays. Perfect for birthdays, partys, church, school, or business events. Price includes delivery, setup, and pickup. We also rent tables and chairs. call 850-516-0158 or PM.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

bump for the warm weather season.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

We offer bouncers, tables, chairs, and face painting services. 60.00 weekday and 80.00 weekends. I tried posting pics, but they wont come up.


----------

